# Help with Helix DSP, Leesburg, FL



## 5.0_SD (Oct 8, 2018)

I am in need of help tuning my system with a Helix DSP. I live in The Villages, FL so anywhere near there...Leesburg, Fruitland Park, Wildwood, Lady Lake.
Replies here or to ws65insd at google thank you and any help is greatly appreciated.
Bill


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

What exactly do you need help with? Who did the install? What equipment is installed?


----------



## 5.0_SD (Oct 8, 2018)

I am doing the install and it's not complete yet. I'm waiting on an rca harness so I can have line level going to dsp/amps (2017 Mustang converting from 4" base radio to 8" sync 3). What will be installed are HAT C1 tweeters, HAT U3, HAT U6, and an AudioMobile 12" sub. I already have all the amps and dsp mounted and interconnected on a board that will sit in the spare tire well. Main power and ground are done as well. I still need to run wires into the doors. 
I'm just clueless on even where to begin with the helix and I don't have an RTA (if I need to buy one, I will) once I have everything in.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if you have a laptop, wifi in your driveway/garage, and a usb measurement mic, i offer remote tuning services


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Take him up on his offer!


----------



## 5.0_SD (Oct 8, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> if you have a laptop, wifi in your driveway/garage, and a usb measurement mic, i offer remote tuning services


@SkizeR I do have a laptop and wifi, I will need to buy a mic...any one you like to work with in particular? What are your rates? (can pm me that if you don't want to post here).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

5.0_SD said:


> @SkizeR I do have a laptop and wifi, I will need to buy a mic...any one you like to work with in particular? What are your rates? (can pm me that if you don't want to post here).


For mic, the minidsp umik or Dayton umm6 are ideal. 

As far as rates, it fluctuates depending on the situation. PM me more about your system and i can get you a quote. But its not only a remote tune, you will be able to watch the whole process and ask questions about various adjustments i am making. its pretty much a hands on first timers guide while also getting your system tuned.


----------

